# not bugging out...



## tinkersdelight (Dec 24, 2010)

Not bugging out for assorment of reasons...
Already live in rural subdivision with small acreage on edge of the desert.
Health issues of family won't permit rigorous escape.
Have hand pump for water over the electric pump on country well.
Rolling ground setting on high ground.
Not a great garden spot, but been working it and using raised beds with more success. Some back up generator capable and lots of propane cook ware.
Root cellar set up last fall.
Spare RV for extra living space for family.
Main home not that big of space, but easy to heat.

Make the best of what we got...


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Decent set-up. For most people bugging out is going to really be a life of hardship, except for those bugging to a prepared location. Even then, depending on what scenari led to the bug-out, it might be dangerous to travel to it. 

Dig in! Good luck!


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Staying put maybe the best thing. That's what I'm doing.


----------



## jjwilson72000 (Oct 7, 2010)

Bugging out would be a last resort for us also.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I equate "bugging out" with jumping from several stories up from a building thats on fire all over. You may survive the jump. You may not. Chances are that if you do survive, you will be injured.

Your best move would be to have chosen a more fire-resistant building beforehand. 

As real estate agents say, "Location, location, location".


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

Add another name to the not-bugging-anywhere list.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

If it wasn't for the fact that our BOL is just about totally set up and is only 30 miles from our house using back roads, I would probably stay put. The odds of us getting stopped on the way to our BOL is very slim and if anyone did force us to stop, well lets just say they would more than likely wish they hadn't.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

*Nuke plants*

Despite the fact that nuke plants produce energy most need the grid to be up to maintain the stability of the core (stupid I know!!!) Anyone who plans to bug in post SHTF should be aware that most plants can last 2-3 weeks without the grid being up until they loose back up power and the risk of a meltdown becomes a real concern.

Personally this is the reason why I plan to bug out if the grid goes down.

There are two in Idaho, so make sure you aren't within 100 miles of the plant if you seriously want to bug in.


----------



## 41south (Dec 4, 2010)

I aint bugging a damn thing, if I can't make it here on what is my part of my old family farm, I sure as Hell can't make it bugging anywhere. We are in a rural small town, with good neighbors that all have enough garden space to grow their own foods. I am sure if TSHTF, I would have to hook up horses and help turn garden spots and I would much rather do that than shoot folks, or have them shoot my horses. But I damn sure aint gonna let them just take mine either, they can turn their grass under and do what they must.

I also know there would be some teaching moments for some of these folks. 
But I am big enough to cover the ground I stand on, and old enough to not worry much about being planted in it.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I would love to bug in and have preps to stay comfortably for quite some time, but I live in the center of a small city and am surrounded by ZOMBIES! When the SHTF I know I will have to bug out somewhere for safetys sake.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm staying in place also, as I'm on the outskirts of a very small town on open high plains, and the nearest woodlands where living off the land are 80+ miles in any direction. Health problems in the family and the networking with many locals being the main reasons for staying put, and most people around here seem aware that everyone will defend themselves, their family and provisions if a threat exists...(few homes here without multiple weapons and competent users of same)...and there will likely be 8-12 or more of us, so a 24-hr watch is not out of the question.

Water may eventually become a problem as my residence is 100% on-grid and the municipal water supply has back-up power generation based on natural gas distribution lines, so it's only a matter of time and demand before the supply is exhausted. My plan is to fill a few approved drums and treat for long-term storage until that day, and filling anything else that's clean and holds water when the SHTF, then boiling it as needed. Catching any rain water in receptacles and melting snow can supplement some of our needs, also. Then, there's always the barter system.

Getting ready for a long, tough ride here...


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

We are planning on bugging in. The basement will suffice as a shelter untill we finish our permamnent shelter. My only problem will be getting away from the Base if TSHTF. I am training my Wife to deal with a contingency alone if I do not make it.


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't now and never did believe in a global of national cataclysmic SHTF event. Bugging out, to me, is getting out of an emergency situation NOW, and that means getting back home barring a raging forest fire or some other natural disaster that makes home less safe than the next state over.

I live in my BOL. It's in a forgotten, older part of a mid-sized city, in an aging neighborhood that looks poor next to the McMansions in town. My neighbors watch out for each other without being nosey, help each other out, lots are gardeners and some are preppers. Many are older folk or just plain blue collar (with the associated skills.) We have large lots with fertile land surrounded by untouched rough woodland and not many weeds and trees here aren't edible. It's a good place for the kind of rough times I think are ahead.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

We live in a "rural" town. We're outside of the major city. Even though we aren't in a major city, we live in a smaller city with too many sheeple for my liking. Unfortunately we have to live within our means and that means a townhouse for the next 5 years or so. I will be buying property for a BOL. Where? I won't say exactly but it will be a good distance out from any concentration of people but not too far away as to make it difficult to get to.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

I plan on staying put ...unless S/O gets the property back home. Yes we are lacking water but its is accessible. Been building relationships and supplies here. Small town LOL very small town. I have a small town of 3000 10 miles away to the N. Small town of 5000 45 miles to the S and really nothing to the east or west. Small city of 190,000 100 miles away. Everyone anywhere near this part of the country knows there is NOTHING around here. If worse comes to worse and we move then it all breaks lose then adapt and overcome......will have supplies, property will have water and garden spot already and green house. Most who live there already know S/O's family so that cuts down some of the trust issues. So we shall see.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

MsSage said:


> I plan on staying put ...unless S/O gets the property back home. Yes we are lacking water but its is accessible.


I am staying put. The Rooster can barely put one foot in front of the other with crutches. I don't like my location and need to get a hand pump for the well, but we will make do, as we have no other place to go. The Rooster has plenty of hand tools, a forge, horse drawn equipment and the knowledge to at least tell someone how to use them. I have a house full of 'antique' things and I know how to use them. I like my electronic toys and conveniences, but I remember outhouses, boiling clothes in a kettle & hanging them on the line, carrying drinking water, using a washpan for a bath and a lot more things that I can still do if I have to. I worry about protecting what we have worked a lifetime to accumulate, but I have a couple of neighbors that I think I could barter protection for food when that time comes.


----------



## Homegrowngirl (Apr 19, 2011)

My plans are to stay put, I have almost everything I need right here where I am. With a few additions to add to what I already have I think I can be very sustainable right here.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I'm not either*

I'm not bugging out to go somewhere else.

I own the property here . It is out of town and I know the people here.
My children and grand children live a mile away.

Why would I trade the Devil I know for the Devil I don't know ?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

We are staying put until ammo runs out.

We do have an improved(shelter with electricity, water, sewer) BOL but would have to pack the trailer and take preps with us when we went.


----------



## HillbillyPrep (Mar 24, 2012)

We're staying put too. I'm too old and beat up to run anywhere. I have a big strong son and a 12 year old grandson who is a hoss cat and has been packing firewood since he was seven. We live on a 12 acre spot in the country and are in the process of buying a 10 acre spot a little farther out. It has a natural spring that has never ran dry. My family lived on it back in the old days and when everybody's wells ran dry they got water from this spring. The land is on a hill and has lots of potential. When we move we will use the land we are on now for raising firewood. 
I noticed some of you mentioned zombies. Not sure what that refers to but here we have pill/crack heads that will steal the gold fillings from yer teeth. The do kind of resemble zombies now that I think about it.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Unfortunately, like Hillbillyprep, we have an abundance of drugged out folks in our immediate vicinity. We'll be better off bugging out when the native get restless and the ammo runs low. We'll probably head to my parents house. Access to a nice creek, woods and a reservoir/protected watershed within walking distance.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Padre said:


> Despite the fact that nuke plants produce energy most need the grid to be up to maintain the stability of the core (stupid I know!!!) Anyone who plans to bug in post SHTF should be aware that most plants can last 2-3 weeks without the grid being up until they loose back up power and the risk of a meltdown becomes a real concern.
> 
> Personally this is the reason why I plan to bug out if the grid goes down.
> 
> There are two in Idaho, so make sure you aren't within 100 miles of the plant if you seriously want to bug in.


I thought nuke plants had something in the order of triple redundancy in case they need to power down safely.. Someone had mentioned it before and stated that there was a normal shutdown procedure, and back up powered shutdown procedure, and also a gravity controlled shutdown procedure... all to prevent said meltdown. Anyone else heard of this? or am I just talking out my butt? lol


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh... and I'm bugging in unless things go really bad here... or.. the walking dead/zombie apocalypse happens... my house is too small to withstand a horde of zombies (and I'm being facetious.. not talking about the drug/thug zombies.. those zombies will get what's coming to em if they try to get in here)


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

d_saum said:


> I thought nuke plants had something in the order of triple redundancy in case they need to power down safely.. Someone had mentioned it before and stated that there was a normal shutdown procedure, and back up powered shutdown procedure, and also a gravity controlled shutdown procedure... all to prevent said meltdown. Anyone else heard of this? or am I just talking out my butt? lol


I worked at a nuclear plant.

In an other thread I posted what would happen if the plant that I worked at had an emergency. If you look at what I have posted you can find it.

The General Electric reactor at my plant had control rod motors that would automatically lower the control rods into place if we had lost electric power. However, lowering the control rods would only limit the reaction process to very low levels. The reactor would still be hot and would need to be cooled for a few weeks. We had 2 locomotive size emergency generators to power the cooling pumps if we needed them. Only 1 generator was necessary to run the pumps. There was enough fuel to run the generators for a month. The plant I worked at was very well managed and I have no concerns for the safety of people living near.

Not all nuclear reactors are managed as well as the one I worked at. So you should consider this if you live close to one. Where I live the winds are almost always out of the SW, West, or NW, so 50 miles in any of those directions should be safe enough. If you live down wind then I would make 100 miles to safe.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We're bugging in. We live in a small town far away from any large metro area. We can't farm here but we have a year's worth of food and water in our basement. We plan on keeping a low profile after it hits the fan. Only going outside to dump sewage once a day. Otherwise we'll take turn guarding the place 24/7. There are a lot of houses and some apartment buildings within a mile of here. Couldn't possibly have enough ammo if the zombies keep coming after our supplies. Hope to successfully hide in plain sight. I really, really hope it hits the fan in winter. Most people would freeze before they could starve. I don't want it happening in the middle of a hot summer. We'd have to keep all the windows closed except those upstairs to try to keep the cooking smells from being noticed as much.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Tweto said:


> I worked at a nuclear plant.
> 
> In an other thread I posted what would happen if the plant that I worked at had an emergency. If you look at what I have posted you can find it.
> 
> ...


Yep! It was you and what you had written that I was thinking of! Let me ask you this... is there a way to to tell if I live near a reactor that isn't managed like the one you worked at? Thanks for all the info by the way! :beercheer:


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I Can't help much with poorly run plants. However, when I was at the plant we would hear of other reactors that were getting fined by the Nuclear Regulatory Commision (NRC). One of the plants that was always being fined was Indian Ridge. I could be wrong but I think Indian Ridge is on the Hudson river just north of New York City. I think there was another one in Georgia that had some problems. In general US nuclear plants are built stronger then the Russian and the Japanese plants that have been in the news and I think a major acident is less likely in the US.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Tweto said:


> I Can't help much with poorly run plants. However, when I was at the plant we would hear of other reactors that were getting fined by the Nuclear Regulatory Commision (NRC). One of the plants that was always being fined was Indian Ridge. I could be wrong but I think Indian Ridge is on the Hudson river just north of New York City. I think there was another one in Georgia that had some problems. In general US nuclear plants are built stronger then the Russian and the Japanese plants that have been in the news and I think a major acident is less likely in the US.


Thanks man.. appreciate all the info! :beercheer:


----------



## watertec1 (Apr 2, 2012)

We would need to bug out. Subs in LA would not be safe. Looking for areas to go to for safety?


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

*Nuke questions*



Tweto said:


> I worked at a nuclear plant.


:kiss:

I love people who know stuff.... :congrat:

I live by a plant and so I would love to pick your brain.



Tweto said:


> The reactor would still be hot and would need to be cooled for a few weeks...
> 
> There was enough fuel to run the generators for a month.


What happens after a few weeks? I thought that the rods can not stop the reactions just slow them, cooling them enough, so that they could be safely removed if necessary. So long as they are not removed to a storage pool wouldn't they need continuous cooling?

Also, in another thread there was a question about back up power. Does NRC have regulation about the minimum amount of back up power that needs to be available. I thought somewhere I read it was minimally two weeks but I would love verification. Glad to hear you guys are running a safe plant.


----------

